# I am going to look like brad Pitt within a year



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I was reflecting on my meaningless life and decided i was sick of it. I don't want to work for a living, so I am going to need a sugar mama to take care of me. I will not be selfish though. I will get something to offer her and that thing is my looks. I am going to start working out and look like brad Pitt within a year. Over the next few weeks I will exercise at home doing things like push ups, pull ups, crunches, squats etc... Once I get to a point where I won't embarrass myself at the gym for being such a weakling, I will start going. I will hire a personal trainer to teach me exercises and create a solid work out routine. That's when the meating up will start. I am going to be brad Pitt. No girl will be able to resist me.

This starts now.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

You know that Brad Pitt isn't a body builder... right?


----------



## abc0 (Sep 3, 2015)

i admire ur ambition and wish u luck


----------



## Dextro94 (Sep 19, 2014)

LostInReverie said:


> You know that Brad Pitt isn't a body builder... right?


False.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

You do know he's about 30 years older than you if you want to look old just smoke a whole lot a crack .


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Imbored21 said:


> I was reflecting on my meaningless life and decided i was sick of it. I don't want to work for a living, so I am going to need a sugar mama to take care of me. I will not be selfish though. I will get something to offer her and that thing is my looks. I am going to start working out and look like brad Pitt within a year. Over the next few weeks I will exercise at home doing things like push ups, pull ups, crunches, squats etc... Once I get to a point where I won't embarrass myself at the gym by being such a weakling, I will start going. I will hire a personal trainer to teach me exercises and create a solid work out routine. That's when the meating up will start. I am going to be brad Pitt. No girl will be able to resist me.
> 
> This starts now.


How are you going to aafford a PT when you're unemplyed?

Just don't expect the mama to be faithful, i think those kind of people are promiscuous. In case you care that is.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Post a before pic right.
Now


----------



## el kanguro (Jul 5, 2013)

How about a sugar daddy?


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

el kanguro said:


> How about a sugar daddy?


Is this an offer?


----------



## el kanguro (Jul 5, 2013)

might be :wink2:

nah im just kidding im broke as hell


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

versikk said:


> How are you going to aafford a PT when you're unemplyed?
> 
> Just don't expect the mama to be faithful, i think those kind of people are promiscuous. In case you care that is.


Easily.

And don't care as long as she takes care of me and is decent looking.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

So unless it's just a pipe dream I'd say you've got a plan.

Time to implement said plan, yeah? There are probably lots of cougars willing to take you under their wing sit on your face


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

Imbored21 said:


> I was reflecting on my meaningless life and decided i was sick of it. I don't want to work for a living, so I am going to need a sugar mama to take care of me. I will not be selfish though. I will get something to offer her and that thing is my looks. I am going to start working out and look like brad Pitt within a year. Over the next few weeks I will exercise at home doing things like push ups, pull ups, crunches, squats etc... Once I get to a point where I won't embarrass myself at the gym by being such a weakling, I will start going. I will hire a personal trainer to teach me exercises and create a solid work out routine. That's when the meating up will start. I am going to be brad Pitt. No girl will be able to resist me.
> 
> This starts now.


Like for reels? Do you even sorta look like _Brad Pitt_ to begin with? & Sugar mama, sounds more like a prostitute or something, unless I'm severely mistaken in my understanding of the word, & just because you workout & look like _Brad Pitt_ doesn't mean that the ladies will start running, you need to have a good personality, more than looks & whatever else that a potential mate may be looking for; like a Career unfortunateley, a stable living.. it's the other way round in your case actually, women want someone to take care of them, even looking like _Brad Pitt_ isn't enough, & unfortunately by _Hollywood's_ standards, he's old, & not as relevant as a hearthrob compared to _Chris Hemsworth,_ or _Bradley Cooper_, just a few super notable examples. Maybe _Hollywood & Movies_ don't symbolize all of what women want, but.. it's still way more than how much iron you can pump, I haven't dated myself.. but most women, want a guy that has a decent job, or pay.. maybe not millionaire, but average.. & feels good about himself & has a great personality, compassion/kindness, chivalry (_Even though, some of it is dead)_ etc. If your goal is way deeper than looking like someone else, great:grin2: if you plan in addition to working out, working on other things you can improve on, like anxiety & stuff.. or other situations, or just working out for health or to increase strength, awesome but just looking like eye candy isn't enough to land a woman, or any person for that matter. I'm not saying this in an insensitive way, but I'm just going by how some women are today, & I also think there's great worth in looking like yourself, & not a celebrity.. why try to replicate someone who's already an individual.. just be you, which I majorly understand is far easier said than done, but I still think it's better to try to transform your body & yourself for good reasons, not too impress someone, or to copy a person.. but that's just me, I'm not trying to sound judgy or hurt your esteem, just offering something to consider. But if my post sounded kinda a$%&ole'ish I do apologize, that wasn't the intention.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

versikk said:


> So unless it's just a pipe dream I'd say you've got a plan.
> 
> Time to implement said plan, yeah? There are probably lots of cougars willing to take you under their wing sit on your face


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Buckyx said:


> you should rather get a well paid job lol, working out itself will not change anything


then what's the point of a sugar mama lol?


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

How are you going to hire the Personal Trainer if you have no money? lol!


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

i believe in you


----------

